# ترنيمة و بلدنا ترجع تاني - ألبوم لما يصلي شعبك    الحياة الافضل 2012



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

*ترنيمة وبلدنا ترجع تانى 
احد ترانيم شريط لما يصلى شعبك  2012 
لفريق الحياة الافضل 
الفريق هو من قام بنشر الترنيمة على الانترنت 
لتحميل الترنيمة 
mediafire 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## h.cat93 (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يونيو 2012)

*الف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
آميـــــــــــــن


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


العفو ياباشا 
ويبارك حياتك 


h.cat93 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


العفو يا جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 


elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *+++*​


العفو يا جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 


ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
> آميـــــــــــــن


 العفو يا جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Yazin (26 أغسطس 2012)

يا أحبة
أنا اشتريت السي دي الأصلي للحياة الأفضل لكن فيه ترنيمة يا كنيسة ارفعي راسك متقطعة وغير واضحة
يا ريت أي حد يبعثها لي من فضلكم
محبتي


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

Yazin قال:


> يا أحبة
> أنا اشتريت السي دي الأصلي للحياة الأفضل لكن فيه ترنيمة يا كنيسة ارفعي راسك متقطعة وغير واضحة
> يا ريت أي حد يبعثها لي من فضلكم
> محبتي


ترنيمة يا كنيسة


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمه روعه oesi no
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة جميلة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فادى محب (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا


----------

